# Something special for Christmas?



## Warrigal (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Underock1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow. That's a traffic stopper. Hope someone doesn't hit them trying for a closer look.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 20, 2015)

VERY pretty.  Took a lot of work.  Thanks Nan.


----------



## jujube (Dec 20, 2015)

Nana must have blown through Seattle, too:


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 20, 2015)

:holymoly:


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 20, 2015)

It's called yarn bombing and the Nannas can strike anywhere


----------

